# [Q] Root Galaxy Young GT-S6310N HELP! Please



## bauzito (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi. 

I need root a Samsung Galaxy Young GT-S6310N but i can't find any post related to this model.

Waiting help... 

Thanks


----------



## rasoulcarrera (Jul 14, 2013)

bauzito said:


> Hi.
> 
> I need root a Samsung Galaxy Young GT-S6310N but i can't find any post related to this model.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just download this file's http://djalo.bugs3.com/Galaxy6310 an rock & roll:fingers-crossed:

execute the odin and set the pda to recovery.tar.md5 then put ur S6310 to downloading mode and flash the file. now reboot ur device into recovery (Home+vol down+Power) and install superuser.......ENJOY

if i helped u hit the Thanks
thanks to Djalo96


----------



## sammko (Jul 31, 2013)

I tried exactly this on the S6310N and vol down + home + power gives me download mode. if i do vol up + home + power it sends me back to the stock recovery which cant open the SD card.


----------



## zahidon (Aug 12, 2013)

*galaxy s6310n*



sammko said:


> I tried exactly this on the S6310N and vol down + home + power gives me download mode. if i do vol up + home + power it sends me back to the stock recovery which cant open the SD card.

Click to collapse



I have same problen mentioned above ...is anybody there having alternative solution ?  like through odin etc.


----------



## Googelen (Aug 18, 2013)

*Failure*

I tried this in downloading mode on my gt-s610N (It has android 4.1.2.) with odin 3.07 and the settings in the png files, but odin said: Complete(write) failed. And a big FAILURE in the left box. Has this happened to anyone else? Or have they solved it somehow?


----------



## mrjomeh (Oct 19, 2013)

*Answer us please !*

Hi

I have same problem
I had root my gt-s6310 (android version 4.1.2) using a pc software named ROOT from a chinese site
but i cant install CWM or any other costum recovery

In recovery mode it cant recognize my SD Card
(I used both SD HC and SD cards)
and ODIN cant write 
I used diffrent versions
when it comes to write NAND odin fails
(Complete(Write) operation failed.)

please someone give me a solution


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2013)

Did you get any solution. I'm bad sleeping for almost a week because of that same problem...




mrjomeh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have same problem
> I had root my gt-s6310 (android version 4.1.2) using a pc software named ROOT from a chinese site
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sirricsi (Dec 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Did you get any solution. I'm bad sleeping for almost a week because of that same problem...

Click to collapse



Root solved, but recovery  not pls  help 
Rom manager say  device not listed, mabual install 2x or 3x+ witch one i need to install?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 30, 2013)

Sirricsi said:


> Root solved, but recovery  not pls  help
> Rom manager say  device not listed, mabual install 2x or 3x+ witch one i need to install?

Click to collapse



I managed to get CWM on my GT-S6310N by flashing this recovery with Odin --> http://www.mediafire.com/download/7hz59qlvyn26ijp/tard.recovery.rar

That RAR archive also includes the stock recovery, if u want to re-flash it!

Now.... any ROMS for this device?


----------



## Sirricsi (Jan 9, 2014)

*thank*

Thank you i try it ,dont have any roms i wait


----------



## Sirricsi (Jan 14, 2014)

idone but dont work phone download mode say: verification failed


Sirricsi said:


> Thank you i try it ,dont have any roms i wait

Click to collapse


----------



## maximbalsaq (Jan 25, 2014)

*Flashing CWM*

As pointed out by rasoulcarrera, djalo.bugs3.com/Galaxy6310/ is where you should download your recovery.

It worked for my phone (software version S6310NXXAMD1), but when I try to flash it on the phone of my brother (software version S6310NXXAMK1), I get an error message: SECURE: signature veryfication failed. Looks like Samsung doesn't want us to root out phones anymore


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 17, 2014)

Sirricsi said:


> Thank you i try it ,dont have any roms i wait

Click to collapse



No ROMS seem to be avaliable though. Dont worry, I will try to port a ROM to the device, or make one based on Stock. Only one problem... Nandroid backup doesnt work with CWM.... Well, ODIN can always help you.

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




maximbalsaq said:


> As pointed out by rasoulcarrera, djalo.bugs3.com/Galaxy6310/ is where you should download your recovery.
> 
> It worked for my phone (software version S6310NXXAMD1), but when I try to flash it on the phone of my brother (software version S6310NXXAMK1), I get an error message: SECURE: signature veryfication failed. Looks like Samsung doesn't want us to root out phones anymore

Click to collapse



Samsung never wanted that.


----------



## Flash-A-Holic (Aug 6, 2016)

maximbalsaq said:


> As pointed out by rasoulcarrera, djalo.bugs3.com/Galaxy6310/ is where you should download your recovery.
> 
> It worked for my phone (software version S6310NXXAMD1), but when I try to flash it on the phone of my brother (software version S6310NXXAMK1), I get an error message: SECURE: signature veryfication failed. Looks like Samsung doesn't want us to root out phones anymore

Click to collapse



I had the same problem. My s6310N had S6310NXX*AMK1* and I couldn't install CWM or TWRP. Then I just downloaded S6310NXX*AMD1* firmware from Sammobile (LINK) and installed it with ODIN. Then I was able to install CWM.


----------



## benrud (Jan 29, 2017)

*OK, I try this solution and I'll know. I have the same problem.*

OK, I try this solution and I'll know. I have the same problem.


----------

